# Is this the right ammo?



## grassman2852 (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok we just bought my wife a s&w m&p 40compact and we dont know alot about ammo. We went back to where we bought the gun from to buy ammo and they gave us federal premium personal defense 40 s&w 180 grain hydra-shock jhp. Are these good for home defense and what does jhp mean. Also I am about to take my hand gun license and they gave us 40 s&w 180 gr. fmj. Are these good for target practice or should I be getting something else. Thanks for all the replys. Thanks Joey.


----------



## 54omle (Feb 9, 2008)

grassman2852 said:


> Ok we just bought my wife a s&w m&p 40compact and we dont know alot about ammo. We went back to where we bought the gun from to buy ammo and they gave us federal premium personal defense 40 s&w 180 grain hydra-shock jhp. Are these good for home defense and what does jhp mean. Also I am about to take my hand gun license and they gave us 40 s&w 180 gr. fmj. Are these good for target practice or should I be getting something else. Thanks for all the replys. Thanks Joey.


For self defense the 180 gr. JHP (jacketed hollow point) is fine. For the range go to Wal-Mart and find Winchester White Box Ammo. Wal-mart is the best price I've found for less than case lots. It is a FMJ Full Metal Jacket and great for the range. Hope my limited knowledge helped.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

If the 180gr kick too hard, try a 135-155gr. I believe Cor-bon makes a 135gr and Speer makes a 155gr Gold Dot. These create significantly less muzzle flip than a 180gr, which may be an issue for your wife if she's new to handguns.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes, Hydra-shocks are top notch defensive ammo for the 40, or any caliber for that matter. Expensive, but much cheaper than your life...

Yes, FMJ (Full Metal Jacket) is fine for range use, cheaper, and easy to find... Practice, practice, practice.

And have fun!

Jeff


----------



## grassman2852 (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks for all the replys you answered all my questions


----------

